# Friday In Wales



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

On Thursday I had to be in Liverpool for the day on business. Living near London and being this close to Snowdonia was too good an opportunity to pass up - so I packed light and took to the hills. These photos are a bit larger (at about 130 odd kb) but I hope the results are worth it.

This first one shows where I pitched up just before sunset on Thursday evening - off the beaten track a bit near Cnicht and well away from the more "touristy" bits of Snowdonia - more for the true afficionados (Rich will know what I mean







).

I always try to get a nice view when I pitch a tent, In the far background is Friday's target, Cnicht.










The view from my front door was far better than any B&B I have ever stayed in, and a damm sight cheaper too.










Up and breakfasted by 8:00 the following morning (easy with scenery like this) and a leisurely wander up Cnicht by 9:30. for completeness, I took this shot looking back toward where I camped overnight. My tent was on the srtip of land between the two small lakes.










All too soon, I had to face the four and a half hour trip back home. Ah well, next week I have to go back again. I might get to wangle another "day out".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Great pics george but where's the rain? I thought it was permanently wet in North Wales.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Funnily enough, I was thinking that. But then there were showers overnight.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Great pics george but where's the rain?Â I thought it was permanently wet in North Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My family (and & I) lived in Blaenau Ffestiniog for a few years in the late 50`s, I went back in the early 90`s to take photo`s of the dam for my Father who had been a Civil Engineer working on its construction.

Anyway when I told him that I was going back he said "You`ll know if you`ve got to the right place.....it`ll be raining" he was right it did all the time I was there
















Great photo`s George


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is that where Ivor the Engine lives?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Fantastic George. I haven't been able to get away to the hills for over a year now and I miss them. I think my axe is getting rusty







Still, it's great to see someone else's photos though









I know precisely what you mean about avoiding the "touristy" bits. I much prefer it when there's not another soul to be seen. It's another reason why I often head over to Wales or Scotland in the winter. Come to think of it, I've been on Snowdon itself only twice in my life (and one of those occasions was on a Primary School trip about 30 years ago so doesn't really count







) and I've not set foot on Ben Nevis even once.

Hope you get to have another go next week and I look forward to the piccies if you do


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Is that where Ivor the Engine lives?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t know my `Photographic Memory` seem`s to have failed me


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I seem to remember reading that Blaenau Ffestiniog and Capel Curig (which is normally around about where I stay) are the wettest places in Wales and I can believe it!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This is another shot to get the campsite into perspective, it was a truly great location and absolutely, utterley, silent - heaven!










The cosy interior of "Chez ESL"







, breakfast on the go and all is well with the world. (Bacon and beans by the way.)


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Its difficult to do justice to this scenery with just a photo, its so dramatic and almost like a moonscape. The punters hate it because its so difficult to get anywhere and very difficult terrain to navigate in. But its manna from heaven when you want to avoid the "madding crowd" of wannabe Broningtons.










I'm with you Rich - there is something just not right about a mountain with a cafe on top! Done it once, never again. I prefer staying away from the busy bits unless I'm leading a party that wants to be there.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice photos George...

We went camping near Rutland water on Friday night...Utter crap









Crowded campsite, church clock 200ft away ding-donged all night, someone ina tent near us snored like a chain saw all night = no sleep at all









We packed up by 10.00 and came home









Your way sounds so much better









I would be so so happy to do it properly like you did, but, guess who wants a shower block etc?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I would be so so happy to do it properly like you did, but, guess who wants a shower block etc?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do like their little luxuries (sorry, essentials) don`t they


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Jase - just ask her "Who needs a shower block, when you have your own private pool?"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase Mel's just the same, no where to plug the hair dryer in


----------

